# موضوع مفتوح



## Twin (28 فبراير 2007)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااي أخوتي*

*هذا الموضوع فتح خصيصاً لكل من يريد*
*أستفسارات معينه عن هذا القسم*
*أو عن كيفية التواصل مع الأخرين*​ 
*وأيضاً فتح *
*لعرض أي مشكلة تواجهك*
*أو شكوي تريد تقديمها*
*أو أعتراض معين علي موضوع*​ 
*من الأخر *
*هذا الموضوع مفتوح لأي شئ تراه يعكر نفسك *​ 
*وثق سيكون الرد سريعاً*
*ومع أحترامي للكل *
*سيكون الرد أما من الأدمن "ماي روك و كوبتك" *
*أو الأخ أستفانوس والأخت ميرنا *
*أو من مشرفي القسم Twin fredyyy *​*
* 
*ومفتوح أيضاً للأعضاء بشرط أن يكون في نطاق الموضوع المطروح*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## steven gerrard (7 مارس 2007)

اخى العزيز امير

ارى انه لابد من توجيه تنبيه شديد للاخوه المسلمين بقراءة فهرس الموضوعات المثبته وذلك لتكرار اسئلتهم وشبهاتهم كل شوية

وصراحه انا حاسس ان اللى بنعيده نزيده كل شويه وماهى الا جدال عقيم من طرفهم

ولكننا معهم بنعمة المسيح حتى النهاية

سلام ونعمة​


----------



## nazehhy (10 مارس 2007)

السلاموالنعمة لكم انا عايز اسال سؤال لية ربنا سايب ناس كثيرة مش عارفة طريقة والناس دي مصيرها فين واللزين لم احد يزكرهم مصيرهم فين وسلام رب المجد اليكم


----------



## rayan (10 مارس 2007)

سلام ونعمه رب المجد ملك الملوك الرب يسوع المسيح معاكم
أخي الرب يبارككم على خدمتكم الرائعه ثانيا انا اخوكم وأنتم احبائي في الرب يسوع المسيح انا ما اقدر اكتب في بعض الاقسام يقول حسابك لا يسمح لك انا اسف لدخولي القليل للمنتدى وذلك لظروفي انا ادرس واتعلم كل يوم اكثر عن الحياه المسيحيه وعن الرب انا مؤمن ومنتصر بالرب  من فتره بسيطه انا ادخل النت واكون مشغول جدا لان دراستي متخصصه في الانترنت وادخل البالتوك مع اخواني المسيحين وادخل هنا اعذروني على دخولي القليل وراح اكون اكثر تواجدا معكم الرب يباركم خدمه رائعه جدا


----------



## المسيح هو الله (11 مارس 2007)

> ارى انه لابد من توجيه تنبيه شديد للاخوه المسلمين بقراءة فهرس الموضوعات المثبته وذلك لتكرار اسئلتهم وشبهاتهم كل شوية



فعلن يا جماعة احسن كدا مش حنخلص وربنا يبارك تعبكم


----------



## قمر الزمان (12 مارس 2007)

استاذى الفاضل لى مشكلة
كتبت مووضوع وبعد يومين حذف نظرا لان لم يتكمكن احد من المسيحين من الرد
وهذا الموضوع كان عبارة عن جزء من مخطوطة بها شبة واردت الرد ولم يصلنى الرد
فماذا افعل


----------



## My Rock (12 مارس 2007)

قمر الزمان قال:


> استاذى الفاضل لى مشكلة
> كتبت مووضوع وبعد يومين حذف نظرا لان لم يتكمكن احد من المسيحين من الرد
> وهذا الموضوع كان عبارة عن جزء من مخطوطة بها شبة واردت الرد ولم يصلنى الرد
> فماذا افعل


 
الموضوع ليس اننا لا نقدر ان نرد, فهذه الاسطوانة المشروخة بزعناها
الموضوع انا حذفته لانك انت و الاخ أنسان بدأتوا تتريقوا و تستهزءوا بفادي و المنتدى لانه تأخر بالرد
اذا لم تكن انسان محترم تسأل بأدب فلن يسمعك احد هنا...


----------



## قمر الزمان (13 مارس 2007)

اوكى هفتح المووضع مرة اخرى ومنتظر ردك فى خلالالالالالالالال اسبوع
ومش هكتب غير كلمتين والصورة


----------



## ميناسمعان (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مفتوح*

انااريد المناقشة مع الاخوة المسلمين


----------



## remorb (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مفتوح*

توين
هذا الموضوع المفتوح ممتاز ​عندما أريد الدخول إلي موضوع جديد في بعض الأبواب 
(مثلاً في درس الكتاب)
أجد رسالة بعدم الترخيص لي بالدخول... لماذا؟!!​


----------



## Twin (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مفتوح*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااي مينا*

*أولاً*
*مرحباً بك معنا*​*ثانياً*


			
				ميناسمعان;269219 قال:
			
		

> انااريد المناقشة مع الاخوة المسلمين


 
*أذهب يا أخي *
*الي القسم الأسلامي*
*منتدى الحوار الأسلامي*
وأبدي رغبتك هناك وستجد الكثيرون بالفعل​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Twin (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مفتوح*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااااااي *remorb



remorb قال:


> توين​
> 
> هذا الموضوع المفتوح ممتاز




*شكراً حبيبي لذوقك*


remorb قال:


> عندما أريد الدخول إلي موضوع جديد في بعض الأبواب ​
> 
> (مثلاً في درس الكتاب)
> 
> أجد رسالة بعدم الترخيص لي بالدخول... لماذا؟!​



*قد يكون ليس لديك هذه الصلاحيات المتاحه لأخرين*
*عامة أرجو منك التوضيح وبروابط *
*أذ أمكن*

*وليكون بركة*​
*سلام ونعمة*​​


----------



## remorb (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مفتوح*

أنا أسف ياتوين
قبل أن أسألك سؤالي لم أشكرك على ردك السريع لي..
فعلاً أنا فرحان بوجودي معكم في هذا المنتدي ..
الرب يبارككم.. بصلوات جميع القديسين.. آمين..​


----------



## althani girl (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مفتوح*

*اي انا عندي شكوى في ردود بعض المسيحين على  المواضيع يكتبون فيها

جواب وتفسير عن المسيحيه ويدخلون في ردهم الاسلام ليش !!! 

مو المفروض 

تنحذف ردودهم مو المفروض ماينذكر شي عن الاسلام في هالقسم 

احنا مو داشين معركه بين المسيحيه والاسلاميه احنا عندنا اسئله مانعرفها عن دينكم ونبي اجوبه لها 

عدل كلامي ولا لا ؟؟؟ 

واذا تبين احط لج المواضيع اللي فيها ردودهم ماعندي مانع اتس اوكيه ؟؟؟

بس اول شي ابي اعرف اذا كلامي صح ان في هالقسم المفروض مايدخلون فيها الاسلام

وشكراااااا 
*​


----------



## samsamzozo (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مفتوح*

انا عندى مشكله كل ما ادخل كنيسه بانام مش عارف ليه حاولت اكون صاحى لكنى بادوخ وانام واول ما اخرج النوم يروح مش عارف اعمل بسبب كده بطلت ادخل الكنيسة ممكن حد يساعدنى


----------



## peace_86 (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مفتوح*

*يقول بولس الرسول في رسالة كونثروس الأولى .. الإصحاح 13 ..*




> 1إِنْ كُنْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِأَلْسِنَةِ النَّاسِ وَالْمَلاَئِكَةِ وَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ لِي مَحَبَّةٌ فَقَدْ صِرْتُ نُحَاساً يَطِنُّ أَوْ صَنْجاً يَرِنُّ. 2وَإِنْ كَانَتْ لِي نُبُوَّةٌ وَأَعْلَمُ جَمِيعَ الأَسْرَارِ وَكُلَّ عِلْمٍ وَإِنْ كَانَ لِي كُلُّ الإِيمَانِ حَتَّى أَنْقُلَ الْجِبَالَ وَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ لِي مَحَبَّةٌ فَلَسْتُ شَيْئاً. 3وَإِنْ أَطْعَمْتُ كُلَّ أَمْوَالِي وَإِنْ سَلَّمْتُ جَسَدِي حَتَّى أَحْتَرِقَ وَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ لِي مَحَبَّةٌ فَلاَ أَنْتَفِعُ شَيْئاً. 4الْمَحَبَّةُ تَتَأَنَّى وَتَرْفُقُ. الْمَحَبَّةُ لاَ تَحْسِدُ. اَلْمَحَبَّةُ لاَ تَتَفَاخَرُ وَلاَ تَنْتَفِخُ 5وَلاَ تُقَبِّحُ وَلاَ تَطْلُبُ مَا لِنَفْسِهَا وَلاَ تَحْتَدُّ وَلاَ تَظُنُّ السُّوء 6وَلاَ تَفْرَحُ بِالإِثْمِ بَلْ تَفْرَحُ بِالْحَقِّ. 7وَتَحْتَمِلُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَتُصَدِّقُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَتَرْجُو كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَتَصْبِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ. 8اَلْمَحَبَّةُ لاَ تَسْقُطُ أَبَداً. وَأَمَّا النُّبُوَّاتُ فَسَتُبْطَلُ وَالأَلْسِنَةُ فَسَتَنْتَهِي وَالْعِلْمُ فَسَيُبْطَلُ. 9لأَنَّنَا نَعْلَمُ بَعْضَ الْعِلْمِ وَنَتَنَبَّأُ بَعْضَ التَّنَبُّؤِ. 10وَلَكِنْ مَتَى جَاءَ \لْكَامِلُ فَحِينَئِذٍ يُبْطَلُ مَا هُوَ بَعْضٌ. 11لَمَّا كُنْتُ طِفْلاً كَطِفْلٍ كُنْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ وَكَطِفْلٍ كُنْتُ أَفْطَنُ وَكَطِفْلٍ كُنْتُ أَفْتَكِرُ. وَلَكِنْ لَمَّا صِرْتُ رَجُلاً أَبْطَلْتُ مَا لِلطِّفْلِ. 12فَإِنَّنَا نَنْظُرُ الآنَ فِي مِرْآةٍ فِي لُغْزٍ لَكِنْ حِينَئِذٍ وَجْهاً لِوَجْهٍ. الآنَ أَعْرِفُ بَعْضَ الْمَعْرِفَةِ لَكِنْ حِينَئِذٍ سَأَعْرِفُ كَمَا عُرِفْتُ. 13أَمَّا الآنَ فَيَثْبُتُ الإِيمَانُ وَالرَّجَاءُ وَالْمَحَبَّةُ هَذِهِ الثَّلاَثَةُ وَلَكِنَّ أَعْظَمَهُنَّ الْمَحَبَّةُ.




*هذه الآيات هي نعمة للمسيحين.. لما لا نستخدمها في ردودنا ؟
لما تكون ردودنا في معظم الاحيان حادة بعض الشيء؟
وكأنها (نحاساً يطن) أو (صنجاً يرن) ؟؟؟

لماذا نسمتعمل كلمات جميلة مثل :
(أخي العزيز) ...... بدلاً من : ياجاهل
أو :
(أوافقك ولكن..) ...... بدلاً من: كلامك بيزنطي
أو
(ربما قد غاب عن بالك أن...) ....... بدلاً من : أنت جاهل في الموضوع الفلاني..

لماذا يا أخي العزيز لا نفرح بنعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح التي أعطانا المحبة ..
فالمحبة هي أقوى من كلام الناس والملائكة..
فالمحبة هي أقوى من الإيمان ..

لماذا لا نستغل تلك المحبة الموجودة في داخلنا ؟

وشكراً *
(على فكرة: الكلام السابق يشمل المسلمين والمسيحيين ويشملني أنا ايضاً)


----------



## فادية (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مفتوح*



samsamzozo قال:


> انا عندى مشكله كل ما ادخل كنيسه بانام مش عارف ليه حاولت اكون صاحى لكنى بادوخ وانام واول ما اخرج النوم يروح مش عارف اعمل بسبب كده بطلت ادخل الكنيسة ممكن حد يساعدنى


 

هو حضرتك مش بتنام في بيتكم والا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
العيب مش في الكنيسه يا عزيزي العيب فيك  انت 
قولي بقا ليه حضرتك مش  بتدوخ وبتنام لما بتقعد قدام الكمبيوتر او التلفزيون ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولو كانت الكنيسه بتخلي الناس تنام زي ما حضرتك بتقول مكانش حد هيدخل الكنيسه زي حضرتك كدا يعني 
وكمان على كلامك دا كان الواحد لما يمر من جنب اي كنيسه كان مش هيسمع غير صوت الشخير 
بصراحه اول مرة اسمع الكلام الغريب دا انا الي اعرفو ان الواحد لما يدخل الكنيسه فكرو وعقلو بيتنشطو  اكتر بس الظاهر ان حضرتك جاي من كوكب تاني 
وباستغرب انك تطلب مساعده في حاجه بسيطه زي دي 
كل الي عليك تعملو انك تاخد كفايتك من النوم في وقت النوم الي هو بالليل وهتشوف انك النهار كلو وباي مكان تروحو مش هتنام والا انت بتقضي الليل قاعد عالنت او قدام التلفزيون و مش بتفتكر انك عايز تنام الا لما تدخل الكنيسه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
حاجه غريبه بصحيح 
ربنا يكون فعونك ​


----------



## the searcher (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مفتوح*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انا كنت قد وضعت ردا على تفسير المسيحين للحروف التى فى اوائل الصور فى موضوع جديد
ولكن حذف نظرا لاهميته
اريد الرد
شكلكوا بقوا وحش اوى


----------



## sira (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مفتوح*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى

شكرا اخوتي على فتحكم باب الحوار بين الديانات ان شاء الله نلتزم بأدبيات الحوار و اريد التركيز على ضرورة الاختلاف بعيدا عن الخلاف والمرجو من بعض الاخوة تفادي عبارات الاستهزاء بالمسلمين أو المسيحيين على السواء 

                     مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــورين


----------



## املا (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مفتوح*

بعد اذنكم عندي سوال 

في  سفر خروج (33/ 11) ( ويكلم الرب موسى وجهاً لوجه كما يكلم الرجل صاحبه )
و في انجيل يوحنا 1 : 18 
ام (( الله ما راه احد قط الابن الوحيد هو الذي راه و هو اخبر عنه ))

ارجو الرد بسرعه  للضروره و توضيح الملابسات


----------



## استفانوس (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مفتوح*



> في سفر خروج (33/ 11) ( ويكلم الرب موسى وجهاً لوجه كما يكلم الرجل صاحبه )
> و في انجيل يوحنا 1 : 18
> ام (( الله ما راه احد قط الابن الوحيد هو الذي راه و هو اخبر عنه ))


 * الذي ظهر لموسى وجهاً لوجه هو  كلمة الله( يسوع المسيح )  في هيئة ملاك أو إنسان
 وفي ملء الزمن "صار جسداً وحل بيننا" 
ثم تجسد في المسيح يسوع ربنا ​*


----------



## Twin (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مفتوح*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي أخ the searcher*



the searcher قال:


> انا كنت قد وضعت ردا على تفسير المسيحين للحروف التى فى اوائل الصور فى موضوع جديد
> ولكن حذف نظرا لاهميته
> اريد الرد


 
*لأن هذا يتنافي مع قوانين القسم فلابد من حذفه*
*أنت يا أخي تؤمن بما كتبته بهذا الموضوع وهذا حقك ولكن ليس من حقك أن تثبت لي أو تجعلني أؤمن بما تؤمن به أنت*
*فأنا لا أؤمن بهذا ولا يهمني تفسيره  وسامحني علي هذا التعبير *

*عامة أي شئ يخالف قوانين قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة سيحذف*
*ولكن مرحباً بأسألتك فقط التي تتحدث عن المسيحية*​


the searcher قال:


> شكلكوا بقوا وحش اوى


 
*نشكرك علي أسلوبك الرائع *
*ونشكرك لأنك تبني رأي علي عدم دراية فهذا يكون صورتك *​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Twin (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مفتوح*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااااي أخت *sira



sira قال:


> شكرا اخوتي على فتحكم باب الحوار بين الديانات ان شاء الله نلتزم بأدبيات الحوار و اريد التركيز على ضرورة الاختلاف بعيدا عن الخلاف والمرجو من بعض الاخوة تفادي عبارات الاستهزاء بالمسلمين أو المسيحيين على السواء
> 
> مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــورين


 
*مرحباً بكي معنا*
*ولكن تذكري هذا قسم للأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية فقط ولا للحوار الديني*
*هناك يا أختي منتدي الحوار الأسلامي*
*ولكن بهذا القسم مرحباً بكي في حدود المسيحيات فقط*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## املا (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مفتوح*



> الذي ظهر لموسى وجهاً لوجه هو كلمة الله( يسوع المسيح ) في هيئة ملاك أو إنسان
> وفي ملء الزمن "صار جسداً وحل بيننا"
> ثم تجسد في المسيح يسوع ربنا



طيب هو المسيح عليه الصلاة والسلام...طلع لموسى بجسده مباشرة..
ليه طيب طلعلكم اول شيء طفل؟!!
في بطن مريم المباركة...
مو انتم تقولوا الرب لازم يمر بمراحل الانسان عشان يسير انسان...
هذا الكلام سمعته من مسيحي...فكيف يطلع لموسى مباشرة...يعني..
اول كان في مريم...وعندكم مريم..كمان عشان يسير انسان...تناقض؟!!
وبعدين انت عندك دليل انه طلعله..بصورة انسان؟!!


----------



## استفانوس (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مفتوح*

قد اجبنا على سؤالك 
وهاهو مرة اخرى
الذي ظهر لموسى وجهاً لوجه هو كلمة الله( يسوع المسيح ) في هيئة ملاك أو إنسان​


----------



## Twin (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مفتوح*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي أخت أملا*

*مرحباً بكي معنا ومرحباً بكل أسألتك*

*ولكن أرجو منكي أن تعلمي عدة أشياء *
*هذا موضوع فتح خصيصاً لطرح النقاط التي تعثر السائلين فهو موضوع بعيد كل البعد عن الأسئلة والأجوبة*
*فإن كان عندك سؤال فالمجال مفتوح لطرحه بسؤال خاص بالقسم لأن هذا أفضل*
*ثانياً أرجو منكي مراجعة الفهرست والقسم لأن هذا السؤال قد أجبنا عليه لتفدي التكرار*

*وأخيراً تصفح مبارك*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## املا (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مفتوح*

اوكي اسف ماكنتش  عارف


----------



## Twin (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مفتوح*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااااي أخ أملا*



املا قال:


> اوكي اسف ماكنتش عارف


 
*لا داعي للأسف حبيبي*
*ونشكرك لتعاونك معنا*

*وربنا ينور طريقك*​ 
*وليكون بركة
*​*
**سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## DoooDooo (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مفتوح*

هااااااااااااااااى يا جماعة انا لسة جديدة ف الموضوع فلو غلطت ف حاجة سامحونى.
انا بس كنت عايزة أسأل سؤال وهو:ليه ربنا مش بيرسل لنا تعزية فى وقت ضيقاتنا وأحزاننا زى ما كان بيرسل لأمنا ايرينى وباقى القديسين .دا غير انه بيبقى مختارهم من بطن امهاتهم.انا عارفة طبعا انهم قديسين وجاهدوا عشان يوصلوا لربنا بس اظن ان انه بيحبنا قد ما بيحبهم.
ارجوا ان حد يجاوبنى ,وشكرا...


----------



## Twin (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مفتوح*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااااي أخت *DoooDooo



DoooDooo قال:


> هااااااااااااااااى يا جماعة انا لسة جديدة ف الموضوع فلو غلطت ف حاجة سامحونى.
> انا بس كنت عايزة أسأل سؤال وهو:ليه ربنا مش بيرسل لنا تعزية فى وقت ضيقاتنا وأحزاننا زى ما كان بيرسل لأمنا ايرينى وباقى القديسين .دا غير انه بيبقى مختارهم من بطن امهاتهم.انا عارفة طبعا انهم قديسين وجاهدوا عشان يوصلوا لربنا بس اظن ان انه بيحبنا قد ما بيحبهم.
> ارجوا ان حد يجاوبنى ,وشكرا...


 
*أختي مرحباً بكي معنا في منتدنا الغالي*
*ونتمني أن نراكي دوماً*

*أختي هذا موضوع كبير قوي له أسباب كثيره بس ثقي*
*أن الله يشعر بنا دوماً ويضمنا بل ويحمل عنا كثيراً من الآلام والحزن دون أن نشعر*
*ودائماً يعزينا ويمسح دموعنا *
*فكإنسان تعزيه أمه هكذا أعزيكم أنا*

*أختي صلي كثيراً وثقي أن الله يسمع وسيعمل *
*وثقي أنكي مختاره من بطن أمك أيضاً ولكي خطة *
*ستظهر في حينها وستظهر معها الثمار*

*وأخير أرجو أن تقرائي هذا الموضوع*
*هوذا يمر عليَ ولا أراهُ ويجتاز فلا أشعر به*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## كلام مش مهم (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مفتوح*

سلام ونعمة رب المجد
عايزة اعرف ازاى ممكن اقوى ايمانى


----------



## عبد الرب (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مفتوح*

ياجماعة بليز عندى سؤال صغير انا لما بحمل اى تفسير من تفسيرات الكتاب المقدس مش بعرف افتحه وجربته مع كذا نوع برنامج وبرضه مش بيفتح ياريت تقولولى طريقة فتحه مع اى برنامج؟ وشكرا ليكوا.








لاتكونوا معلمين كثيرين يااخوتى لاننا فى اشياء كثيرة نعثر


----------



## monyseka (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مفتوح*

السلام والنعمه عليكم
اود ان استفسر منكم بعض الاستفسارات
منذ فتره وانا فى حيره
لقد تعرفت على واحده مسلمه وكانت اخلاقها عاليه جدا وتتعامل معى بمنتهى الادب والاحترام فشدتنى اليها والى اسلوبها ف الكلام وبدات تتحدث معى عن الاسلام وبدات انشد اليها والى اسلامها وبدات تحدثنى عن بعض الامور ف ديننا ووجدتنى لا استطيع الرد عليها من ضمن اسئلتها عن الثالوث المقدس وفكرة الخلاص وبدات اقتنع بهاوبكلامها فانا الان ف حيره وخائفه


----------



## end (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مفتوح*

عايز اقدم تحياتي لاعضاء المنتدي و مجهودهم الكبير


----------



## end (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مفتوح*



عبد الرب قال:


> ياجماعة بليز عندى سؤال صغير انا لما بحمل اى تفسير من تفسيرات الكتاب المقدس مش بعرف افتحه وجربته مع كذا نوع برنامج وبرضه مش بيفتح ياريت تقولولى طريقة فتحه مع اى برنامج؟ وشكرا ليكوا.
> 
> 
> جرب برنامج اكروبات ريدر
> ...


----------



## end (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مفتوح*

بالنسبة للايمان
الايمان مش سؤال و جواب
الايمان حياة

ممكن نقرا الانجيل و نعتبره منهج نمشي عليه
نقرا الرب بيقول للعازر ( هلم خارجا )
فنعتبر الكلام لينا و نشوف ربنا عايزنا نخرج من ايه ؟
ايه القبر اللي حاسبنا ؟

لما نعتبر ان الانجيل قصة حياتنا الشخصية مع المسيح
حنلاقي الايمان جميل قوي


ومش تنسى انك لازم دايما ( تدخل الي العمق )


----------



## end (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مفتوح*

اما بالنسبة لاسئلة الصديقة المسلمة
1- الصديقة المسلمة معندهاش مانع تجيبك الاسلام عشان تدخل الجنة على حسابك
2- الصديقة المسلمة نفسها مش تعرف ترد على الاسئلة اللي عن الاسلام

لكن لو قابلنا السؤال بسؤال يبقى ديه مش صداقه ده هداية و تبشير
تفتكري كده هي بتحبك زي منتي  ؟


بالنسبة بقاه للاسئلة نفسها
انا لو حد سالنى الكيبورد بيحول الضغطه لرقم ف المنتدى ازاي مش حعرف
لكني متاكد ان الضغطة بتحول لرقم ف المنتدي او لحرف

انك مش تبقى عارفة ديه مش مشكلة
الحل ببساطة انك تسالي و تعرفي

فيه قسم ف المنتدى
وممكن تسالي اي حد من ذوي العلم


تحت امرك
و ربنا يحفظك


----------



## Twin (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مفتوح*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخت monysek*



monyseka قال:


> السلام والنعمه عليكم
> اود ان استفسر منكم بعض الاستفسارات
> منذ فتره وانا فى حيره
> لقد تعرفت على واحده مسلمه وكانت اخلاقها عاليه جدا وتتعامل معى بمنتهى الادب والاحترام فشدتنى اليها والى اسلوبها ف الكلام وبدات تتحدث معى عن الاسلام وبدات انشد اليها والى اسلامها وبدات تحدثنى عن بعض الامور ف ديننا ووجدتنى لا استطيع الرد عليها من ضمن اسئلتها عن الثالوث المقدس وفكرة الخلاص وبدات اقتنع بهاوبكلامها فانا الان ف حيره وخائفه


 
*بعيداً عن هذا الكلام*
*الذي لا يجدي *
*من أنتي وما هي ديانتك ؟؟؟*
*لا تقولي مسيحية*
*فالإنسانة المسيحية تعرف ما هو الثالوث وما هو الخلاص الفداء دة حتي بيقلوه للأطفال بمدارس الأحد بالكنيسة *
*صعبة شوية أنك معرفتيش تردي والأصعب أنك تبدأي تقتنعي بكلامها*
*والأخطر بقي أنك ما تكنيش وثقة في مسيحك وحياتك صعب أوي الكلام دة*
*عامة ربنا يكون معاكي*
*وأي سؤال تفضلي وأسألي ونحن سنجيبك وبسهولة طبعاً أنك تفهمي *
*ما دمتي مسيحية كما تقولين*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Twin (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مفتوح*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي أخت كلام مش مهم*



كلام مش مهم قال:


> سلام ونعمة رب المجد
> عايزة اعرف ازاى ممكن اقوى ايمانى


 
*صلي كتير *
*وأطلبي من ربنا أن يكشف نفسه لكي *
*وبجد وصدقيني ربنا جوايكي ساكن من زمان *
*هو بس منتظر فرصة واحدة وهيستغلها بس بشرط أنك توفقي تعطيله الفرصة والأولوية لتغير حياتك*

*وبجد صلي كتير وفي كل وقت تقدري تكلمي ربنا كأنه صديق ليكي وفي أي مكان حتي *
*وثقي أنه سمعك وهيستجيب لكي*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## DoooDooo (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مفتوح*

*هاى توين
انا بس كنت من باب الفضول حابة اعرف ايه موقف الكنيسة من التبنى؟
ميرسى​*


----------



## Twin (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مفتوح*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي أخت DoooDooo*



DoooDooo قال:


> *
> هاى توين​*
> *انا بس كنت من باب الفضول حابة اعرف ايه موقف الكنيسة من التبنى؟*
> 
> *ميرسى*​


 
*لا موقف من تجاه الكنيسة بخصوص التبني*
*فالتبني لا يتعارض مع مفهوم الكتاب المقدس أو مع مفهوم الكنيسة *
*فالكنيسة مليئة بدور الأيتام *
*ولكن هي لا تحبذ أن يكون التبني بيع وشراء أو مثل هذا*
*أنما تحبذ أن يكون التبني من أجل عمل الخير وأضفاء البهجة علي الأسر المحرومة من الأنجاب *
*بشرط أن تكون التربية مثالية وفي خوف الله*

*وأنا يا أختي أخدم بدار أيتام وأحب الأولاد جداً وكثيراً سألت نفسي عن*
*إذا لم يعطيني الله نسلاً فهل سأتبني *
*وأجيب نعم فهو سيكون أبني الذي وهبني الله أياه بالحب*​ 
*وليكون بركة
*​*
**سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## خادم الفاروق (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مفتوح*

انا عندي دليل على تحريف الانجيل فلماذا يحذف ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Twin (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مفتوح*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااي أخ خادم*


خادم الفاروق قال:


> انا عندي دليل على تحريف الانجيل فلماذا يحذف ؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
*دة تبله وتشرب ميته*
*لأن التحريف هذا لا يوجد الا في عقولكم المظلمة*
*عقولكم وعقول كل من يعلمكم كي تحيوا في ظلام*
* وتبتعدوا أكثر وأكثر عن نور السيد المسيح له كل المجد*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع مفتوح*

++الأخ الحبيب خادم الفاروق 
تحريف الإنجيل ، الذى أنت تؤمن بأنه كلام الله ، هو ضد إيمانك - أنت - بقدرة الله على حفظ كلامه . 
++وإهمية الإنجيل - عندك - تفرض عليك البحث الجاد عنه ، وليس مجرد القذف بكلمة التحريف ، ثم الجرى هكذا ، وكأن الأمر لا يعنيك .
++ يا سيدى ، أنت مُطالب بالبحث عن النسخة الصحيحة --إن كانت هذه محرَّفة-- لأنه من التقصير والإهمال الجسيم ، أن تترك كلام الله الصحيح الغير مُحرَّف ، يضيع هكذا ، بينما أنت تملك إمكانيات البحث الضخمة ، من كل النواحى الأثرية والوثائقية ، وإمكانيات عمل التنقيب فى الأماكن التى يحتمل وجود النسخة الغير محرَّفة فيها .
 ++ فأرجو أن تعمل شيئاً ، بدلاً من الإكتفاء بالكلام ، فهذا ليس من شيمة الناس المحترمين ، من أمثال سيادتك .
+++ وسأكون أول الشاكرين لسيادتك ، متى أنجزت هذا العمل الواجب .


----------



## engy_love_jesus (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: موضوع مفتوح*

تصدق وانا نفسى بردة اشوف الانجيل الى مش محرف بدل الاربع انجيل الى بنومن بيهم 
ياحبيبى يسوع المسيح اشكرك انى مسيحية واشكرك انى مسلمة بكلامك وارجوك يا الهى انت 
ترحمنا وترحم اولادك الى فى الظلمة


----------



## looris (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: موضوع مفتوح*

ربنا معاك اخ ريان ويساعد ك  لمعرفة طريقة الصالح طريق الحق والخلاص امين


----------



## فونتالولو (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: موضوع مفتوح*

بص عملين من منذو الازل تقولوا الانجيل محرف نفسنا في دليل بجد مش محرف و اكيد مش هتلاقوا يبقي نامن بالسيد المسيح من غير كلام لانك قلبك اصلا مامن بيه بس بتكابر


----------



## HEMA_2008 (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: موضوع مفتوح*

_*انا شاب مسلم ولكن اريد ان اكون ميسيجييا لو سمحت اريد المساعده وكيفية الوصول شكرررررررررررررررررا جزيلا مع رعايه الرب*_


----------



## geegoo (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: موضوع مفتوح*

أولا اشكر الاخ twin علي هذه الفرصة الجمبلة
ثانبا أتمني ان يتم الاعلان عن المنتدي بشكل اقوي فانا عرفته عن طريق الصدفة
مثلا بالنسبة لي يمكن اطلاع الاباء الكهنة عن محتوي المنتدي و علي ذلك نأخذ موافقة علي تعلق اعلان عنه في الكنيسة
عموما ربنا يبارك خدمتكم و يحفظكم في اسمه القدوس


----------



## peace_86 (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: موضوع مفتوح*

أخي العزيز.. Hema_2008
أحب ان اناقشك وان اساعدك بقوة الرب يسوع المسيح

اتمنى ان تكتب اسألتك وتضع رابط الموضوع هنا..
وانا ساجيب عليك من عيوني..

سلام المسيح


----------



## 11helena (23 يونيو 2008)

لمادا لا أحد يرد علي قلت
في البدأ كان الكلمة و الكلمة عند الله و الكلمة هي الله أريد تفسير لهدا  فقط


----------



## antonius (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: موضوع مفتوح*



hema_2008 قال:


> _*انا شاب مسلم ولكن اريد ان اكون ميسيجييا لو سمحت اريد المساعده وكيفية الوصول شكرررررررررررررررررا جزيلا مع رعايه الرب*_



اكتب لنا ما نريد وسنساعدك ان استطعنا بمشيئة الرب


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: موضوع مفتوح*

 +++++ عن أزلية الله الكلمة ، مكتوب :- [ 1 فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّهَ.....   *كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ* مِمَّا كَانَ.  ] يو 1: 1-3.
+++ أى أنه هو خالق السموات والأرض ، المكتوب عنها : - [ فِي الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَ اللهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالارْضَ ] تك 1: 1 ، فبما أنه خلق هذه كلها فى بدء الخليقة كلها ، إذن فإنه موجود قبل بدء الخليقة المكتوب عنها فى سفر التكوين .
++++ إذن ، فتعبير [ فى البدأ كان الكلمة ] يعنى البدء السابق على بدء الكل ، أى أنه هو بدء البدء ، أى البدء المطلق .
++++ وحتى هذا البدء المطلق ، فإنه لم يبتدأ أن يكون فيه ، بل كان موجوداً فيه فعلاً  ، إذ أنه مكتوب [ فى البدأ : كان : الكلمة ] ، أى كان موجوداً فعلاً ، أى أنه موجود منذ الأزل .
++++ وتوجد إثباتات كثيرة أخرى ، ستجدها فى كتيب موجود  بهذا المنتدى الشامل ، وهو :- " الإنجيل يجيب على الطعن فى لاهوت المسيح ". + فرجاء الإطلاع عليه .


----------



## dr.kirols (23 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: موضوع مفتوح*

فكره حلوه و محبه كبيره


----------



## meso0o (26 سبتمبر 2008)

عايزة انزل موضوع هنا ينفع ولا لاه؟؟؟


----------



## ايهاب20 (12 أكتوبر 2008)

nazehhy قال:


> السلاموالنعمة لكم انا عايز اسال سؤال لية ربنا سايب ناس كثيرة مش عارفة طريقة والناس دي مصيرها فين واللزين لم احد يزكرهم مصيرهم فين وسلام رب المجد اليكم


ممكن نتعرف


----------



## ايهاب20 (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: موضوع مفتوح*



sweet lion قال:


> اكتب لنا ما نريد وسنساعدك ان استطعنا بمشيئة الرب



ان من يترك الاسلام دمة مهدور


----------



## ايهاب20 (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: موضوع مفتوح*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> +++++ عن أزلية الله الكلمة ، مكتوب :- [ 1 فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّهَ.....   *كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ* مِمَّا كَانَ.  ] يو 1: 1-3.
> +++ أى أنه هو خالق السموات والأرض ، المكتوب عنها : - [ فِي الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَ اللهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالارْضَ ] تك 1: 1 ، فبما أنه خلق هذه كلها فى بدء الخليقة كلها ، إذن فإنه موجود قبل بدء الخليقة المكتوب عنها فى سفر التكوين .
> ++++ إذن ، فتعبير [ فى البدأ كان الكلمة ] يعنى البدء السابق على بدء الكل ، أى أنه هو بدء البدء ، أى البدء المطلق .
> ++++ وحتى هذا البدء المطلق ، فإنه لم يبتدأ أن يكون فيه ، بل كان موجوداً فيه فعلاً  ، إذ أنه مكتوب [ فى البدأ : كان : الكلمة ] ، أى كان موجوداً فعلاً ، أى أنه موجود منذ الأزل .
> ++++ وتوجد إثباتات كثيرة أخرى ، ستجدها فى كتيب موجود  بهذا المنتدى الشامل ، وهو :- " الإنجيل يجيب على الطعن فى لاهوت المسيح ". + فرجاء الإطلاع عليه .


على فكرة فى النسخة الاصلية التى ترجمت للغة العربية مكتوب بها وكان الكلمة الها وليس اللة الى كل من يريد ان يعرف الحقيقة وينجى من هول جهنم ويعبد اللة الواحد الاحد


----------



## ايهاب20 (12 أكتوبر 2008)

11helena قال:


> لمادا لا أحد يرد علي قلت
> في البدأ كان الكلمة و الكلمة عند الله و الكلمة هي الله أريد تفسير لهدا  فقط



الانجيل محرف ولو اطلعت لمعرفة الحقيقة ستجد انة مشابها لبعض نصوص الهنود الوثنيين والههم كرنشا نفس النصوص      للاسف        وقال يسوع  لم ارسل الا الى خراف بنى اسرائيل الضالة     فهل انت من بنى اسرائيل


----------



## fredyyy (15 أكتوبر 2008)

ايهاب20 قال:


> الانجيل محرف ولو اطلعت لمعرفة الحقيقة
> ................
> وقال يسوع لم ارسل الا الى خراف بنى اسرائيل الضالة فهل انت من بنى اسرائيل


 


* بخصوص التحريف *

*هل ِقيل لك هذا  ... أم هو رأيك *

*وإن كان رأيك .... يجب عليك إخبارنا بصورة أوضح*

*متى حُرِف *

*من الذي قام بالحرفه*

*لماذا حُرِف وما موضوعات التحريف *

*وكيف تم التحريف في كل النسخ على مستوى العالم *

*وهل تملك النسخ الأصلية ... النقاش بالمنتدى يحب أن يكون موثق ليحظى بالإحترام*


*لقد رفض اليهود المسيح *

*فصارت الفرصة أمام كل من يؤمن حتى أنت يا / *ايهاب20

يوحنا 3 : 16
 لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا *أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ* حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ *لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ* *كُلُّ* *مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ* بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.


----------



## bosbos0777 (26 أكتوبر 2008)

انا عيزه اعرف ليه راعوس دخت مخدع بوعز لان فى مسلمين بيقولى اننا بنشجع الرزيله


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (27 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخت الفاضلة / bosbos0777 
+++ دخول راعوث لمخدع بوعز ، لم يكن بغرض شرير ، فقد كانت هى شابة وكان هو شيخاً ، وإنما فعلت ذلك بمشورة حماتها ، ليس لفعل الرزيلة --- كما يفهم الذين لا ينظرون للحياة إلاَّ من هذه الزاوية --- بل بناءً على عادات موجودة عندهم ، لنقل ميراث الميت إلى أقرب أوليائه ، ولإقامة إسم الميت من خلال النسل الذى سيأتى بعد الزواج الشرعى وليس قبله ، إذ كانت الشريعة تفرض على هذا الولى أن ينسب المولود الأول لإسم قريبه الميت .
+++ فما فعلته راعوث فعلته بمشورة حماتها -- وبناءً على عاداتهم آنذاك -- وليس بأمر إلهى . 
++++ وهى فعلته بدافع إقامة إسم لزوجها المتوفى -- كما تقضى الشريعة -- وليس بغرض الشهوة ، التى --- لو كانت تسعى إليها --- كانت ستجدها بالأكثر فى الزواج من شاب مثلها وليس من هذا الولى الشيخ .
+++ الدافع المحرك لراعوث ، كان إيمانها وإخلاصها وبرها للمتوفى ولحماتها ، وليس شهوتها ، ولذلك فإنها قضت ليلتها عند طرف سريره ، ولم تتحرك فيها الشهوة ، ولم تتدنس بالخطية ، ، ولذلك أجلــَّها بوعز جداً ، فقد فعلت شيئاً عظيما ، إذ إنتصرت على ذاتها  ، وقال لها : [  «إِنَّكِ مُبَارَكَةٌ مِنَ الرَّبِّ يَا ابْنَتِي لأَنَّكِ قَدْ أَحْسَنْتِ مَعْرُوفَكِ فِي الأَخِيرِ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ الأَوَّلِ, إِذْ لَمْ تَسْعِي وَرَاءَ الشُّبَّانِ, فُقَرَاءَ كَانُوا أَوْ أَغْنِيَاءَ. ]را 3 : 10 . 
++++ ولذلك باركها الله وجعل نسلها مباركاً ، فمنها جاء داوود النبى والملك  .


----------



## صوت الرب (11 نوفمبر 2008)

> إن أي رجل يؤمن بأن العهد القديم هو وحي من عند الله فعليه أن يؤمن بأن الجزء الخامس من نشيد الأناشيد كان يتحدث عن رسول الله محمد r و أن اليهود يعرفون ذلك حتى اليوم لكنهم يخفونه عن الناس. يقول الله القدوس عن هؤلاء في سورة البقرة:


ضع عزيزي هذه الشبهة 
في قسم الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية
و سأكون سعيدا بالرد عليك
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك


----------



## bebboo2 (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا علي الموضوع الجامد وشكر خاص للروك ربنا معاكم ويعطيكم السان الحكيم للرد علي الهرطقاط المقدمه لكم كونو بسطاء كالحمام وحكماء كالحيات اخوكم في المساندة اذا استلزم الامر samuel ا*​


----------



## Twin (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي كل أخوتي*

*نعيد صياغة الموضوع للفهم *
*هذا الموضوع مفتوح للتواصل في أي شئ يعيق حركة القسم*
*فهذا الموضوع ليس للأسئلة أنما للتواصل بين الأعضاء ومشرف القسم والأخوة المباركين *
*كي نكون علي وفاق دائم*
*وربنا يبارك الكل*

*ومن الأن أسلم الموضوع للحبيب فريدي لضيق الوقت أسلمه له تسليم خاص ومعه الأدارة العليا*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## ميرنا (3 ديسمبر 2008)

كمل مشركاتك بشكل دا واوعدك هتطرد يا اخ awtan​


----------



## ميرنا (10 ديسمبر 2008)

طاب يا جماعة جايز مش بيفهمو عربى غيرو اللغة يعنى مش ممكن اصلى يكونو شافو هدف الموضوع وبيردو بلمشاركات دى ​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: موضوع مفتوح*



عبد الرب قال:


> ياجماعة بليز عندى سؤال صغير انا لما بحمل اى تفسير من تفسيرات الكتاب المقدس مش بعرف افتحه وجربته مع كذا نوع برنامج وبرضه مش بيفتح ياريت تقولولى طريقة فتحه مع اى برنامج؟ وشكرا ليكوا.


* لو فى عندك مشكلة فى تحميل التفسير*
* ممكن تستعمل التفاسير اللى موجودة اونلاين على الانترنت *
*ده موقع منهم مثلاً *
*ادخل **هنــــــــــــــــــــــا*​


----------



## fredyyy (8 يناير 2009)

ساندي بيل قال:


> اسمعوا انا حابه اسئل سؤالمحيرني ولو سمحتوا ابغى جواب مقنع
> المسيح هل هو ربكم او ابن ربك او نبي ربكم وبليز الجواب بالتفصيل لان المسحيين بعضهم يقولون ان عيسى ربهم والبعض الاخر ان عيسى عليه السلام ابن الله وبعض المسيحيين يعبدون الله باعتبار عيسى نبي الله
> بليز اجيبوا وسأكون شاكره ؟؟؟


 


*من فضلِك *

*إفتحي موضوع جديد *

*وأكتبي سؤالك فيه كي يمكن الإجابة عليه*


----------



## youhnna (20 يناير 2009)

اخى  روك  المشكله ان بعض الابواب تكون مغلقه معى لكتابه موضوع  والرساله عدم التصريح بالدخول لان حسابك لايسمح ارجو التفعيل لكافه الابواب واذا كان الموضوع سىء وغير مفيد  يمكن ان تحذفوه


----------

